# CJB - Just Lift Dammit!



## CJB (Jun 26, 2003)

Howdy all.  I joined IM a few months ago, but mainly just lurked around.  I'm a member of another board with a journal there, but keeping one here will be cool too.  Maybe I'll catch some different perspectivesl


Plus, I heard you can say the f-word here!  

Any feedback and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

You sure FUCKING can!!!!

Welcome back to IM 

What's goals, stats, plan?


----------



## CJB (Jun 26, 2003)

6/25/03 - Shoulders/Traps  Biceps/Forearms

I hope I can remember what I did accurately...


SHOULDERS

Clean & Press (hang clean to a SOHP)
10 @ 135
6 @ 185
6 @ 185
6 @ 185
5 @ 225 (hang clean only)

DB Lateral Raise
10 @ 45
10 @ 50
9 @ 50
8 @ 50

DB Rear Lateral Raise
10 @ 40
10 @ 40
10 @ 50
7 @ 50

DB Shrugs
13 @ 155
12 @ 155
10 @ 155
8 @ 155

BB Shrugs (behind back)
12 @ 315
10 @ 405
10 @ 405
*****************

BICEPS/FOREARMS

DB Curls
9 @ 60
7 @ 60
10 @ 50
10 @ 50

Incline DB Curls
10 @ 40
7 @ 40
10 @ 30

Hammer Curls
10 @ 50
9 @ 50
10 @ 50

I typically do some wrist curls (regular and reverse) for forearms, but didn't last night.


----------



## CJB (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks jodi.

Stats:
5'9"
245-250 
I usually don't do the whole measurement thing - I'm too dysmorphic, but here are a few from the last time I did.

Chest: 52"
Legs: 28"
Arms: 19"
Calves: 18" (i think)

Don't really remember the rest.

Goals:  Just to be bigger and stronger.  I'm not really into the speedo-wearing bodybuilding thing, and 1rm powerlifting doesn't appeal much to me either.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

HI!


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

7/19/03 -  Back

Deadlifts
10 @ 135
5 @ 225
5 @ 315
5 @ 405
3 @ 500
2 @ 500
7 @ 455
10 @ 405

BB Rows
8 @ 315
6 @ 325
6 @ 325
7 @ 315

DB Rows
10 @ 155
10 @ 155
7 @ 155

Pullups
* all @ bodyweight
12, 12, 10, 10, 10

Threw in some light biceps at the end.


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

7/20/03 - Chest/Triceps

CHEST

Incline DB Bench
10 @ 120
10 @ 130
8 @ 130
6 @ 120

Dips
12 @ bw+45
8 @ bw+90
7 @ bw+90
9 @ bw+45

Incline Fly
10 @ 80
6 @ 100
5 @ 100
9 @ 80

Upright Cable x-over (handles at bottom, lift up and in)
12, 12, 10 - didn't worry about weight.
***************

TRICEPS

Skulls (flat - olympic bar)
8 @ 135
5 @ 140
10 @ 125
8 @ 125

Incline Skulls
10 @ 110
10 @ 110
7 @ 110
8 @ 110

Pressdowns
10 @ 200
10 @ 200
8 @ 200


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

7/22/03 - Legs

Squats
10 @ 135
10 @ 225
5 @ 315
10  @ 405
8 @ 425
5 @ 445
1 @ 455
9 @ 405

Leg Press
10 @ 1100
10 @ 1305
7 @ 1370
10 @ 1305

BB Lunge
10 @ 135
7 @ 135
6 @ 135

Roman Chair SLDL
12 @ 95
12 @ 145
10 @ 200
9 @ 200

Leg Curl
12 @ 200
12 @ 200
13 @ 200


Did calves too.


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

7/23/03 - Shoulders/Biceps

SHOULDERS

Clean & Press
10 @ 135
5 @ 185
3 @ 225
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
8 @ 185

DB Lateral Raises
10 @ 50
10 @ 55
8 @ 55
7 @ 55

DB Rear Lateral Raises
10 @ 60
7 @ 60
8 @ 60
6 @ 60

* Usually do traps w/shoulders, but my neck has been real sore lately.  I laid off this week.

********************

BICEPS

* Gonna be doing all bi's on cables for the next few weeks.  BB/DB's are killing my wrists.  Plus the cables fry the shit out of my bi's like I've never felt.

**  All weight is the pin setting on the cable stack.  Obviously this isn't the 'real' weight.

BB Cable Curls
10 @ 130
10 @ 140
8 @ 150
7 @ 150

Single Arm Cable Curl
10 @ 40
10 @ 50
8 @ 50
9 @ 50

Hammer Curl (with rope)
10 @ 40
10 @ 50
10 @ 50


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh - and here is a pic of my wife and I.  I have no fucking clue who the "thumbs up" guy is in back of us!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi CJB  Nice pic, that guy made me laugh


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey CJB!

Welcome to IM !

You and your wife look hot!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey stranger. Workouts are lookin' good hoss!  

That pic always makes me laugh. Yes, you and your wife are hot, but the thumbsup guy is slightly hotter.


----------



## CJB (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Rissole and Jenny!  We try!

FtNs - I thought you'd like him.  I can probably go back to that bar and give him your email address!


----------



## CJB (Jul 28, 2003)

7/27/03 - Back 


Deadlifts 
10 @ 135 
10 @ 225 
8 @ 315 
6 @ 405 
1 @ 500 
1 @ 500 
10 @ 405 
10 @ 405 


BB Rows 
8 @ 315 
8 @ 315 
10 @ 225 
10 @ 225 

Pullups 
12, 12, 10, 10 



* I'm on vacation in VT this week, so the workouts are going to be light and short with a half-hearted attempt.


----------



## CJB (Jul 29, 2003)

7/29/03 - Chest/Triceps 

CHEST 

Incline DB Bench 
12 @ 120 
10 @ 120 
11 @ 120 

Flat DB Bench 
12 @ 120 
10 @ 110 
12 @ 120 

Dips 
15 @ bw 
12 @ +45 
8 @ +90 

Incline Fly 
10 @ 80 
10 @ 80 
*********************** 

TRICEPS 

Skulls (flat) 
12 @ 135 
10 @ 135 
7 @ 135 

Pressdowns 
13 @ 120 
12 @ 120 
10 @ 120


----------



## bludevil (Jul 30, 2003)

CJB, you've got the funniest avi here. I must admit, I like cameltoes myself. That pic made me laugh to. Just admit it, the thumbs up guy is really you  . 
By the way, in what part of NC are you from.  I live in Asheboro but work in Raleigh.


----------



## CJB (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks blu!  I'm in Charlotte.  I've only been up through the Raleigh area a couple of times, but like it better than Charlotte.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 31, 2003)

You sound like a pretty big dude according to your lifts. How long you been lifting.


----------



## CJB (Aug 1, 2003)

People tell me I'm big, but I still see the 160 pounder I was every time I look in the mirror.  As soon as I get home from vacation I'm going to really tighten up my diet so I can feel a little better.

I've been lifting for about 10 years now.  However, I've only been doing squats, deadlifts, and other bigger compound movements for about a year now.  I feel like kind of a putz for really wasting 9 years of lifting.  But hey, I guess we're meant to learn from our mistakes.


----------



## CJB (Aug 5, 2003)

8/4/03 - Chest/Biceps

* First workout back after a week off.  All I did last week was drink and eat like shit.  No endurance for this workout.

CHEST

Incline DB Bench
10 @ 120
6 @ 130
8 @ 120
7 @ 120

Decline DB Bench
10 @ 100
7 @ 110
8 @ 100
10 @ 100

Incline Fly
10 @ 75
10 @ 80
8 @ 80

Superset - Hammer Str Decline Bench + Upright Cable x-over
10 @ 320 + 10 @ 20
8  @ 320 + 12 @ 20
9 @ 320 + 10 @ 20

***************************

BICEPS

Cable BB EZ Curl
10 @ 150
9  @ 160
10 @ 160
7 @ 160

Cable DB Curl
10 @ 40
10 @ 50
8 @ 50
9 @ 50

Reverse Preacher Curl
10 @ 50
10 @ 50
* Damn wrists still hurt, so I stopped.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2003)

CJB - 

It's good to see I'm not the only one here that blows my diet and training when I go on vacation!!     :

Back to the grind!!

 

YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks yellow.  I really didn't have a hardcore diet I was following, but I tried to remain conscientious of what I ate - Tried to keep the protien high, fat and carbs fairly low, etc.   

On vacation I think I ate about 90% carbs and fat, with only 10% protien.  Plus - I swear to god - I think I drank Bud Light with every meal.  

Right now, I'm going to try to get up to 260 in bodyweight by Christmas.  This week I'll gorge myself with food, then start logging calories and macros.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2003)

Cheers to that!!   I think I ate more sugar in 4 days of vacation than I had the last 4 months....Captain Morgan's and Coke were my energy sources....hahaha

My goals are the same as yours - get bigger and stronger ( but stay lean(er)  )

I'll watch your journal.   I'm trying a workout from Gopro (kinda modified) to do Power week one, Reps week two and Superset week three (then repeat).   I figured I'd try it for 9 weeks.     Have you ever tried it?  Working out is the easy part  - it's monitoring your diet that is what seperates the two packs from the 6 packs.   

Anyhow - good luck with hitting 260 (eat - eat - eat!!!)

YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 6, 2003)

I haven't tried Gopro's workouts, but they are very compelling.  I've lifted the same way forever.  I'm just afraid of shrinking and losing strength so it's hard to convince my stubborn ass to do anything different.  I may try it next spring.  I'll keep an eye on your journal to check your gains.


----------



## CJB (Aug 6, 2003)

8/5/03 - Legs 

Squats 
10 @ 315 
9 @ 405 
7 @ 425 
10 @ 405 
3 @ 445 

Leg Press 
12 @ 1100 
12 @ 1305 
8 @ 1350 
4 @ 1400 
11 @ 1305 
8 @ 1305 

Roman Chair SLDL 
12 @ 155 
12 @ 155 
12 @ 155 

Leg Curl 
12 @ 200 
12 @ 200 
12 @ 200 

Calves 

Donkey Calf Raises 
4 sets of 20 @ 400


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2003)

I did a modified gopro superset Chest and Tris workout on Monday (but through in a few more exercies since I'm hard-headed too and can't do only 7 sets for Chest).   I'm sore as hell - two days later.  I'm going to do a superset Back/Bi's/Traps tonight......I'm hoping to break some plataus.

How are you splitting your bodyparts throughout the week?

I'm trying:

Mon - chest/tris  / abs
Tue - basketball 
Wed - Back/Bi's (maybe traps) / abs
thur - Legs
Firday - Shoulder (maybe traps)  /abs
Sat/sun - off


----------



## CJB (Aug 6, 2003)

Sat - Back
Sun - Chest and bis or tris
Mon - Off
Tue - Legs
Wed - Shoulders and bis or tris (one I didn't do on Sun) or off
Thu - Off, or if i didn't lift Wed, I'll do Wed's workout
Fri - Off

In a perfect world, I'll lift Wed and take Thu and Fri off.  That way I'm fresh for Back (deadlifts) on Saturday.  But sometimes I'm too beat up from doing legs.  

I throw Abs, calves, forearms, neck in at the end of various workouts.  I try to hit each 2x a week.


----------



## CJB (Aug 8, 2003)

8/7/03 - Shoulders/Triceps 

SHOULDERS 

Clean & Press 
10 @ 135 
6 @ 185 
5 @ 185 
7 @ 185 
10 @ 135 
* Forgot my straps, so didn't dare go over 200 lbs. Didn't want to accidently throw the weight at anybody 

DB Laterals 
10 @ 45 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50 
8 @ 50 

Bent Over Rear Laterals 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50 
********************** 

TRICEPS 

Skulls - Flat 
11 @ 135 
8 @ 140 
7 @ 145 
10 @ 135 

Incline Skulls 
12 @ 110 
10 @ 130 
11 @ 130


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2003)

You're doin' 50 lb DB laterals........damn!   

Keep up the good work!!!

How's the diet going????  It's almost the weekend (when the diet goes in the dumper!!)

YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 8, 2003)

Diet went pretty well this week.  Today hasn't been the best, but I'm gonna go down a couple chicken boobs in a while.  The weekends actually aren't too bad for me because I can eat all day long.  At work, I get side tracked and forget to eat.  

I made an honest effort to eat something first thing in the morning this week and it made a huge difference in stimulating my appetite for the rest of the day.  Typically I can't eat until about 10 am.  If I eat at about 5:30, I'm hungry again by 8.  Then hungry again by 10.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2003)

You're right about being hungry if you eat first thing in the AM...I could eat every 90 minutes      I normally I don't eat as well on the weekends (or as often) though.  Have a good weekend.

YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 11, 2003)

8/9/03 - Back 

Deadlifts 
10 @ 315 
5 @ 405 
4 @ 500 ! 
7 @ 455 
8 @ 405 

BB Rows 
6 @ 315 
7 @ 315 
10 @ 275 
10 @ 225 

DB Rows 
10 @ 145 
10 @ 155 
10 @ 155 

- Cut it short. Started feeling very nauseated, so I went home. Felt like a pussy afterward.


----------



## CJB (Aug 11, 2003)

8/10/03 - Chest/Biceps 

CHEST 

Incline DB Bench 
10 @ 120 
7 @ 130 
6 @ 130 
8 @ 120 

Decline DB Bech 
10 @ 105 
8 @ 115 
8 @ 115 
7 @ 115 

Hammer Str Decline Bench 
10 @ 280 
8 @ 325 
8 @ 325 

Incline DB Fly 
10 @ 80 
8 @ 90 
7 @ 90 
************************** 

BICEPS 

Cable EZ Curl 
10 @ 150 
10 @ 150 
8 @ 150 
9 @ 150 

Cable DB Curl 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50 
8 @ 50 
4 @ 50, 5 @ 40 (dropset) 

Cable Pullthrough Curls 
10 @ 120 
10 @ 120 

Hammer Curls 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50 
10 @ 50


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2003)

CJB - 

Good numbers this weekend......That's a funny statement at the end of your Back workout ...hahaha   

I'm not used to taken the weekend off (but I'm easily getting used to it) although the puppy is waking me up at 6am everyday...zzzzzzzzzz    Thanks for the comment on the pics.

YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 13, 2003)

yellow - the back workout was just a mental letdown.  I never wimp out of workouts.  Oh well, it'll be there next week.


----------



## CJB (Aug 13, 2003)

8/12/03 - Legs 

Squats 
9 @ 405 
8 @ 425 
5 @ 455 
6 @ 455 
10 @ 405 

Leg Press 
10 @ 1100 
10 @ 1305 
5 @ 1400 
11 @ 1305 
20 @ 1000 

SLDL 
12 @ 135 
12 @ 225 
12 @ 225 

Leg Curl (icarian) 
12 @ 200 
12 @ 200 
12 @ 200 

Leg Extension (cybex) 
12 @ 100 
12 @ 190 
12 @ 190 

Calves 
did 'em


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2003)

CJB -

Looks like you are back into the swing of things!!

Good Leg workout - I think my legs would snap with 1400lbs!  

Diet still good????    It's getting easier and easier to eat better!   Preparing a the meals ahead of time seems to be the way to go.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2003)

CJB ??

Are you taking two weeks off???

What's up ?
YM


----------



## CJB (Aug 29, 2003)

YM - I'm still alive.  Just been keeping my journal updated at forcedrep.com and being neglectful here I guess.


----------

